# Site slowdowns?



## Erethzium (Nov 20, 2013)

I know the site usually has tons of slowdowns and takes forever to load, but it seems to be doing it much more often, the past couple of days.

Someone cramming swiss cake rolls into the disk drive again?


----------



## Teal (Nov 20, 2013)

Works fine for me. In fact the forum has been slower.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 20, 2013)

Don't worry, that's just the NSA making notes of your browsing history and comments, and copying all of your data for "future reference".


----------



## Socks the Fox (Nov 20, 2013)

I feel sorry for the NSA guy that has to sort through the mountains of furry porn uploaded to FA.


----------



## nuzzcat (Dec 4, 2013)

This site HAS been very slow lately.  I opened a ticket several days ago, and no response.  Now the entire site has gone offline.  I wonder if the two issues are related?  Sites that run very slowly for extended periods of time are prone to have blackouts eventually.

Not sure why there is a sticky (and closed) thread that is discussing slowdown issues from months ago.


----------



## captainbrant (Dec 4, 2013)

.


----------



## Maolfunction (Dec 4, 2013)

I've had the same issue with it loading much slower than other sites I visit. I figured it might just be server overload and with the server going kaput today, I suppose I wasn't too far off in my guess.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 4, 2013)

necromancy on old threads. 
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/757924-White-screen-of-death-is-back?p=4106967#post4106967
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/758444-2013-12-04-Site-outage?p=4106955#post4106955


----------



## Jessica U. Ingmann (Dec 4, 2013)

Aaaaaaaa the site's goin' under, aaaaaa we're all gonna die, aaa the walls are closin' in, aaaa abandon ship, aaaaaaa let's all go to [current popular competing site] and leave this wretched place, aaaaaaa

Seriously though, it's annoyin' but it'll get sorted.  Even if it takes yak 'n crew days ta fix, it'll get sorted.  It always does!  :3


----------



## Leo McDowd (Dec 5, 2013)

Did FA staff ever consider using cloud servers, or a private cloud, to reduce loadtime on their site?


----------



## kayfox (Dec 5, 2013)

Cloud computing is not the solution to the problem.  The issue is database and table size, and that issue cant be solved by cloud computing, but by changing the architecture of how the site works.  There is no silver bullet here, its something that can only be solved by performing a large number of fixes in a large number of places:

1. Adjust how notifications work to allow for eventual consistency, use this to allow better database strategies to be used.
2. Cull excessive notifications data.
3. Optimize database calls to avoid bad strategies.
4. Optimize http cache and compression.
5. Optimize web worker setup and load balancer configuration.

This is kinda a generalized list since I don't know exactly how FA is set up, but its a start.

Also:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FacYAI6DY0

 ~ That guy who works for that company that makes the largest websites on the Internet work.   VMWare and Microsoft certified on this cloud thing, etc.


----------



## dregg65 (Dec 9, 2013)

I think a complete recoding overhaul is needed.


----------



## nuzzcat (Dec 11, 2013)

Memcached might be a good option to reduce repeat queries of the same data.


----------

